# All I want is 2 grams of gold



## jmdlcar (Aug 25, 2011)

How much computer finger do I need to get 2 grams of gold? The finger I'm talking about is AGP & PCI not MEMORY finger.

Jack


----------



## goldenchild (Aug 25, 2011)

A pound of closely cut double sided fingers might get you to your goal.


----------



## jmdlcar (Aug 25, 2011)

Is that total weight of the fingers or total weight of the contact on the fingers? If it is total weight how many fingers would that be?


----------



## Palladium (Aug 25, 2011)

Total weight of the fingers. Cut Close.


----------



## Emmjae (Aug 25, 2011)

Based on my latest yield tests on AGP & PCI card fingers. It takes an average of 280 cards to make a pound of close cut fingers which yielded and average of 1.6 grams of gold. If my math is correct you will need approx. 350 AGP/PCI cards.

Mike


----------



## jmdlcar (Aug 25, 2011)

Emmjae said:


> Based on my latest yield tests on AGP & PCI card fingers. It takes an average of 280 cards to make a pound of close cut fingers which yielded and average of 1.6 grams of gold. If my math is correct you will need approx. 350 AGP/PCI cards.
> 
> Mike



I don't know where look for that many. I live in a small town and if drove to a big city it would eat me up gas for the car. So I will hope for some luck or give up this idea. I like on a fix income now.

Jack


----------



## Claudie (Aug 28, 2011)

I know there is a lot of talk out there about how much Gold there is in computers. In reality, there isn't enough Gold in computers for the average person to even come close to earning an extra income from it. That is why people here call it a hobby, it is just that, a hobby. There is more money to be made collecting Silver buttons from contacts switches, relays, and similar devices. These are found in many electronics that are commonly thrown in the trash daily. They can be sold on E-bay or similar auction sites for close to spot value of the Silver that they contain just as they are, with no refining. This would still be considered a hobby, just a more profitable one in my opinion. :|


----------



## Geo (Aug 28, 2011)

from my experience it takes close to 100 PC's with pci cards included to make an ounce of gold and 2,000 cell phones from what i understand about them to make an ounce of gold. you need to get every type of PM reclamed and refined to make any profit depending on what you pay for it. myself, i pay $5.00 apiece for a whole PC as long as it has the cpu and memory. if the MB and pci cards and wiring total 1 and 1/2 pounds of copper at todays price then im getting the PM's and aluminum and steel for free. not bad for a hobby.


----------



## Claudie (Sep 7, 2011)

This photo shows some types of relays and switches that contain the contacts that contain Silver. There is a clear cased relay that shows what the contacts look like originally, then some that have been removed from the case.


----------



## lala14 (Sep 7, 2011)

Jack i get all mine for free if you have in your state a junk yard you can go hunting for them i pay 1.00 a pound also if you have computer shops in your area offer them a buck or two for old junk they will just trow it away i go to all my locals an get them for free the whole pc sometimes its been taken off an ready for me but i do proses mother bords video cards mem stick anything don't just go for the gold i go for all metals something for you to think :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen:


----------



## lala14 (Sep 7, 2011)

Claudie said:


> This photo shows some types of relays and switches that contain the contacts that contain Silver. There is a clear cased relay that shows what the contacts look like originally, then some that have been removed from the case.


 NICE :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen:


----------



## jimdoc (Sep 7, 2011)

lala14 said:


> :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: Sorry dint men to right in a capi not yelling lol



You can always edit out the all caps, maybe you could get it done before Harold sees it.

Jim


----------



## Harold_V (Sep 8, 2011)

jimdoc said:


> lala14 said:
> 
> 
> > :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: Sorry dint men to right in a capi not yelling lol
> ...


That's not a bad idea. Posting in all caps makes it very difficult to read posts, to say nothing of being bad manners. 

How about it lala14---are you going to edit your post?

Harold


----------



## lala14 (Sep 8, 2011)

Harold_V said:


> jimdoc said:
> 
> 
> > lala14 said:
> ...





yup will do went out but bak


----------



## Harold_V (Sep 8, 2011)

lala14 said:


> Harold_V said:
> 
> 
> > jimdoc said:
> ...


Thanks! 8) 

Harold


----------



## itmtrading123 (Sep 12, 2011)

Nice discussion thanks for all


----------



## shadybear (Sep 12, 2011)

About those relays is there a list or something that tells us where they are
I probably threw a bunch out over the years because I didnt know.
Say for instance in a microwave or dehumidifier


----------



## Claudie (Sep 12, 2011)

You can find them in many different Appliances, Furnace control boards, Washing Machines, Air Conditioners, Automobiles, they are everywhere. The timer (Dial part) of washing machines have several contact points in them. Another good source is in the breakers from old electric breaker boxes. Any kind of a relay will have them.


----------



## jmdlcar (Nov 13, 2011)

It's all most winter now. So after my lost I'm going to try to get some more e-scrap over the winter so far I don't have much but I hope to get enough by spring. I'm going to keep reading and learning what I can it won't hurt. I want to thank everyone who help me so far and this is a great forum to learn how to.


----------



## Oz (Nov 13, 2011)

Speaking of silver contacts I got these from a scrapper but do not know what they came from originally, anyone here know? That is a quarter lying on the contact pad and the wires off the backs are solid silver but of unknown purity.


----------



## Claudie (Nov 14, 2011)

Those are impressive in size :shock:


----------



## Geo (Nov 14, 2011)

looks like standard bridge contacts.ive seen a set at least that large on a crane that uses a big magnet when i worked at TVR.


----------



## butcher (Nov 16, 2011)

Oz, just guessing, electric fork lift.

but then looks like you have three of these, which if they came off the same switch would suggest three phase.

did you get the other six contact pads that go with these?


----------



## Oz (Nov 16, 2011)

Actually I got a 5 gallon bucket of these and wish I knew the original source.


----------



## jmdlcar (Nov 16, 2011)

Are you guy telling me I should change to silver? If so dose car relay have silver in them? I still want 2 grams of gold it going to be slow I know now maybe next year will be better I can hope for the best.


----------



## Claudie (Nov 16, 2011)

Yes, relays from cars have Silver in them. Nearly all relays will contain Silver. You can find Gold in some old eye glass frames, watch cases, rings, pins, earrings, old fountain pens, and many other places. Gold is where you find it. Keep your eyes open, I'm sure you will get what you are after eventually.


----------



## kevink (Dec 16, 2011)

Oz said:


> Speaking of silver contacts I got these from a scrapper but do not know what they came from originally, anyone here know? That is a quarter lying on the contact pad and the wires off the backs are solid silver but of unknown purity.



Hello all,

This is my first post,when I saw OZ's contacts I had to share picture's of mine.
I reckon ours are form the same thing, A large solenoid switch. 

contacts are approximately 40x40x4mm so that is 6.4cm cubed
Assuming they are 80% that is 5.12 cm cubed
At 10.49grams a cm cubed I'd say they're 53.7088grams each!

Any problems with my math?

Cheers,
Kevin K


----------

